# Shellawax substitute



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

I am looking for a Shellawax substitute due to the cost of Shellawax. Any suggestion's? And with those that had used Shellawax how long before it goes bad or will it? It just seems to be expensive.
Thanks


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Jerry,
Nice to have you back! Sorry can't help with your question but just wanted to say HI!!


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Lew. Man it feels good to be back and making some dust. Saw dust that is


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Whatcha gonna put it on? Turnings?
If so, I use the Hut wax products.
See my post about complete info.
Bill


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Exactly Bill. For filling in the end grain before finish or oil. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

You're welcome. The Hut Wax stuff is pretty cool. I have some turnings that have been "waxed" for several yaers. They still retain the polish. Shellac as a final finish? Maybe? Think about it.
Bill


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Well the shellawax fills the end grains from what I understand and then you can add any finish to it afterwards. Will the Hut Wax allow that? From what I read I am not sure. But I like the price a lot better than Shellawax.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I am not sure but this recipe may be something similar:
http://eddiecastelin.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/shinejuice.54184110.pdf


----------

